# I Cant be tubby for Dubai! so here goes



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

Posted a small intro a few months back and now christmas and new years is over I'm Goin for it!

im off to dubai in aug so need to look at least half decent on the beach!

i went last year same kinda time an same kinda weight i am now an felt ****... tanned but **** lol

below pic is as i was before summer 2008 after 6 months of nothing but cardio (so still a tad skinny! lol)



and the next pics are me yesterday 9/1/11 not good !!



I'm gonna start with a clean diet an some cardio with light weights, so any advice (diet or supplements) or criticism welcome

cheers


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

P.s

at a guess what is my bodyfat % in both photos??

plzzzz help?


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

You're going to Dubai in August!?! Wouldnt worry bout losing the weight fella...you gonna melt! 50degrees!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im no expert but first pic, 10sih, second pic 25ish?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

i know was there same time last yer the nights ar a good 35degrees lol!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers thats a great help


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Right first sesh back at the gym last night:-

20 mins basic cardio (treadmil) an some light free weights

for the first time in ages was in bed asleep by 11:00!!!

Went for 30 min jog first thing before breckie

an goin for it tonight after work another gym sesh which i will increase work rate over the next week

any advice on fat burners themo's etc?

i'm taking 200mg of caffine first thing and 20 mins before I workout

cheers


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just a little update

keeping up with the training and increasing workload etc day by day, aching like a mofo!

out of curiosity do most of you guys train everyday (weekends off) or 5 days split during the week?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

is it better to train every other day and give your body rest in between then?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

KJW said:


> Everyone is different. I know when I first started training I had a copy of FLEX and the words of the guy in the weight shop ringing in my ear about how you pack on mass if you train all the time and drink plenty of water.
> 
> All it did for me was run my system into the ground.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,

im currently Reading everything I can So will check these out, cheers


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

Dont worry too much mate, clearly you can get rid of it as you have been v lean before. Also, you'll look awesome compared to 99% of the people on the beach out there as they are all chubby and wealthy!!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

ashers said:


> Dont worry too much mate, clearly you can get rid of it as you have been v lean before. Also, you'll look awesome compared to 99% of the people on the beach out there as they are all chubby and wealthy!!


Cheers

Good point but when i was there last I was one of those chubby and w........ Ok I was just fukin chubby!!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

good point cheers,

Gym again last night feeling a little more achy today but i kinda guess that's the point

I have decided to have a pic update every week for no other reason than to keep me motivated

so every Sunday i will take a pic and post it every Monday.....


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

very good point thanks

well this missus could do that!

whether she would be willing to do it is another story...... lol


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Right guys I have had all my measurements taken and will post them when I'm in work tomorrow. I will also pop up a few pics to see if there are any differences visually and let me know what u think?, I know it's only been a week but this way It may actually help stay on track! Lol

Cheers


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi guys

As I said i have a few pic updates

A week in ( the first pic is day 1 and the second day 8)

just been eating a lot better and cardio with some light weights

Advice/comments welcome



I have forgotten my notepad with my measurements on so will post tomorrow

Please comment good/bad as i need all the help I can get

cheers


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

P.s.

Can anyone offer any advice on good leg exercise because apart from cardio have never trained legs properly

once again cheers


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work dude, you're certainly losing that gut.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stuboy said:


> Keep up the good work dude, you're certainly losing that gut.


cheers

just trying to shed the fat as quick as possible, any tips?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yet another WEEKLY update!!!!

I'm feeling a lot better in myself i guess this is due to both better diet and training,

Been really concentrating on my cardio as usual but trying to get into the habit of adding more weights into my sessions

See pictures below they start at week one and finish on the pics took yesterday



I think i'm finally losing my tyre?

Once again any comments/ advice good or bad welcome!

I NEED ALL THE HELP I CAN GET!!!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Yet another WEEKLY update!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling a lot better in myself i guess this is due to both better diet and training,
> 
> ...


P.s Does anyone think there is a difference in my body fat from 3 weeks ago to now?

and does anyone know what my bf is now in the latest pics?

Plzzzzzzz help?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Results can be seen already bud, keep it up, keep visualising yourself in Dubai bud in the best shape you can be.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Some easily visable transformations there in a very short space of time, well done.

Quick question, are you relaxing in the first pics and holding it in in the second or are they both taken like for like?

No help to add I'm afraid as I need to sort my own weight out. :lol:


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Results can be seen already bud, keep it up, keep visualising yourself in Dubai bud in the best shape you can be.


I'm tryin, I'm tryin!!! Lol


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Some easily visable transformations there in a very short space of time, well done.
> 
> Quick question, are you relaxing in the first pics and holding it in in the second or are they both taken like for like?
> 
> No help to add I'm afraid as I need to sort my own weight out. :lol:


Cheers for the comments dude, I am tensing my stomach/abs in both photos, so yes like for like ( yes my belly was that bad tensed!! Lol)


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Cheers for the comments dude, I am tensing my stomach/abs in both photos, so yes like for like ( yes my belly was that bad tensed!! Lol)


That makes the changes even more impressive mate. Good for you, you must be pleased. :thumbup1: Good incentive to keep pushing things hard.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> That makes the changes even more impressive mate. Good for you, you must be pleased. :thumbup1: Good incentive to keep pushing things hard.


Yeah really trying hard thanks, this journal is really helping cos like a lot of the guys have mentioned on here you sometimes don't see the changes yourself in the mirror. Or on the scales. Fingers crossed my next picture update on Monday will be better again!

Cheers


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys

This is my progress up to and to the end of week 3! It feels like a life time already!! lol

My missus has been doing my measurements and i have lost 1 inch on my waist and put 1.5inch on each arm. The others measurements have not really changed.

Anyway i'll cut to the chase here's the pic update for this week :-



By next week it will be officially a month since i started training and if i have lost a little bit more body-fat I would be happy.

Would anyone Like to have a guess at my body-fat now as i have no idea? :confused1:

Honestly guys what do you think? ok progress, should have lost more etc?

PLEASE COMMENT I REALLY NEED HELP AND ADVICE GUYS!!!!!!

Cheers Austin


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

You must be pleased with that!! The side view is especially noticeable. Kinda makes me want to lose my gut. But then I think about food. :lol:

I admire your determination.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

so whats your training been?

whats your diet?

great progress


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> You must be pleased with that!! The side view is especially noticeable. Kinda makes me want to lose my gut. But then I think about food. :lol:
> 
> I admire your determination.


Cheers mate i am but u always want to do better..

To Be honest the only thing keeping me on track is this journal and the fact i felt so ****ty last time i was on holidays.

I just thinking i want to have a body to be proud of !!!

For me the food thing is the hardest training i don't mind but i want TO EAT CRAP STUFF ALL THE TIME AND I CAN'T!! LOL

Cheers for your comments mate really helping me out

P.S GO FOR IT DUDE HOW HARD CAN IT BE !!!!!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> so whats your training been?
> 
> whats your diet?
> 
> great progress


Thanks, its comments like this that keep me goin!

Well My Training is 5 days a week,

30 mins cardio (treadmill/rowing machine) with 15/20 mins basic free weights each day (as i am looking to cut right down before adding any kind of major muscle, I should be so lucky!)

Due to work I cannot go early morning (fasted) so i have my days off from the gym in the week, so i can have sat and sun as fasted cardio days.

This is based on what people have said regarding fasted cardio being a lil better for fat loss ?

HHHHHHMMMMMMM MY DIET

Is basically 3 meals of pretty much anything ie chicken, steak etc (as little carbs as possible though)

The biggest being breakfast, then a slightly smaller lunch an then still a decent size (but smaller than the previous two meals) Dinner/Tea. I also drink loads of water

This is what i have being doing so far.... oh an for whats its worth i take a multi vit everyday and 2 inferno fat burners everyday (1 morn and 1 afternoon) just to stop snacking lol

Any thoughts guys I really need advice!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Excellent results mate, some fatloss AND some growth by the measurments, and measurments do not lie!

Keep it up dude!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Excellent results mate, some fatloss AND some growth by the measurments, and measurments do not lie!
> 
> Keep it up dude!


Thanks mate,

Great to see some of you guys following the progress if any, thanks for the support your all helping majorly trust me!

When i have five i will post measurements if only for my own sanity, i always lose the bit of paper i write them down on!! lol

If anyone feels like commenting good, bad or ugly i just want feedback on exercise routine, diet etc?

Cheers


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Cheers mate i am but u always want to do better..
> 
> To Be honest the only thing keeping me on track is this journal and the fact i felt so ****ty last time i was on holidays.
> 
> ...


I'm bulking! :lol: :lol: :lol:

TBH I hate exercise, as in heart pumping out of breath, but will correct this when the weather is a bit warmer. Not good I know.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I'm bulking! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> TBH I hate exercise, as in heart pumping out of breath, but will correct this when the weather is a bit warmer. Not good I know.


what are your goals mate?


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

austin84 said:


> what are your goals mate?


Maybe the totally wrong way of aproaching things but I don't really have any set goals. Just train hard and grow. Same as always, but that might be my downfall?? I am aiming for 250lbs with abs.

To be honest I am pretty comfortable in my skin, I have got to an age where I don't care what anyone else thinks and I'm not out to impress. I train as I love it so kinda set little goals along the way but don't live the life as some do on here. Its a balancing act of enjoying it and not having it take over everything. If I want to eat a takeaway or get ****ed with my mates I will. Every year I say I will have abs but never really do anything about it so i can't be that bothered hey. I'm not overly fat so will try to shift some if this layer and see how it goes. Aslong as my training is going well and I am progressing in that area then I am happy. the results of it are a bobnus to me, not the reason.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Maybe the totally wrong way of aproaching things but I don't really have any set goals. Just train hard and grow. Same as always, but that might be my downfall?? I am aiming for 250lbs with abs.
> 
> To be honest I am pretty comfortable in my skin, I have got to an age where I don't care what anyone else thinks and I'm not out to impress. I train as I love it so kinda set little goals along the way but don't live the life as some do on here. Its a balancing act of enjoying it and not having it take over everything. If I want to eat a takeaway or get ****ed with my mates I will. Every year I say I will have abs but never really do anything about it so i can't be that bothered hey. I'm not overly fat so will try to shift some if this layer and see how it goes. Aslong as my training is going well and I am progressing in that area then I am happy. the results of it are a bobnus to me, not the reason.


I think each individual knows why or what they want out of there training. If you do it because you want to look a certain way or as you said just because you like to train it is down to that person. So crack on and keep it up.

oh and by the way "the results of it are a bonus to me, not the reason" is an amazing line

cheers


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

You can have that one on me mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> You can have that one on me mate. :thumbup1:


Cheers


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

Doing great, keep it up!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Right Guys I have been working hard both in the gym and on my diet.

Being honest i am totally in the zone now and really enjoy it, have put a little size on my arms and lost a little around my waist, so overall cannot complain. The thing I am most impressed with is the fact my measurements have changed for the better and have lost a little body-fat whilst only losing 3lbs on the scales (which is kinda the way i wanted it to go).

Anyway enough of the chat see my pic update below:-



I currently take the following daily

x1 multivit

x1 calcium

x2 Inferno

x1 caffeine

I am thinking of using A proper eca stack whats the thoughts on this as i want to lose more body-fat asap (My gym routine consists of cardio and some light weights)

Please leave comments and help of any kind i can really do with it

Thanks to all that have answered all my annoying questions as without ur help I wouldn't have even got this far

cheers


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ECA will be a big help mate, i do morning cardio fasted at 6am and it helps a LOT, especially as im still half asleep, within 10-15mins I feel wide awake, alert and motivated to do it.

Don't take too late in the day as it can be hard to get to sleep, but deffo worth adding in.

You've made good progress already, remember, weightloss might plateau but muscle weighs more than fat, as you gain, your new tissue might offset the fatloss and mask what you have gained/lost....if you follow.....so don't be harsh, go by the mirror, i chucked my scales out as you can become obsessed with them.

Maybe take measurements today......leave a month before doing again and weighing, I feel your putting more pressure on yourself with the weekly pics too, it will keep you super motivated to see the changes in 4 weeks time opposed to 1 week.

IMO though of course.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> ECA will be a big help mate, i do morning cardio fasted at 6am and it helps a LOT, especially as im still half asleep, within 10-15mins I feel wide awake, alert and motivated to do it.
> 
> Don't take too late in the day as it can be hard to get to sleep, but deffo worth adding in.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info mate

If i'm being honest I really need to do a weekly post just so in my head im going in the right direction

Sounds stupid i know but this is the way i did it last time and the only way i really know

Cheers for your input though dude all the above has been taken on board

Thanks again


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Superb transformation for one month, well done.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> Superb transformation for one month, well done.


Cheers mate

its hard work but hopefully it'll all be worth it


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Right lads and lasses after some deliberation i have decided to do the brave thing and just post a picture update once a month.

A few people mentioned it so im gonna do it and see if it works so fingers crossed !!!! once a week was maybe pushing it so ill just see how it goes?

wish me luck!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Right lads and lasses after some deliberation i have decided to do the brave thing and just post a picture update once a month.
> 
> A few people mentioned it so im gonna do it and see if it works so fingers crossed !!!! once a week was maybe pushing it so ill just see how it goes?
> 
> wish me luck!


I think it will reduce the pressur eto change so quick, and you will see a lot more difference mate for doing this, IMO of course, its not gospel lol

Your doign great, keep up the great work, stay positive!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Quick update chaps

My cardio is getting a lot better and have now lost a fair few inches from my waist, still hard at it at nearly 3 months in. As you can see there are a few minor differences belly etc but really some much more to do

please give ur comments good or bad i can take it, lol

FIRST PIC 9/1/11



SECOND PIC 7/4/11 (TODAY)


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking much better mate well done keep up the good work will be worth it


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers mate, i got a few months left before i hit beach so i got to nail it now!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Night and day fella, great work!

hit those shoulders hard and chest to bring out some width, willmake a massive difference


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Night and day fella, great work!
> 
> hit those shoulders hard and chest to bring out some width, willmake a massive difference


cheers mate,

great will do, what exercises would you suggest for chest and shoulders?


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great progress!


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry to steal your post, but what can you do in dubai? you going for a holiday?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

adsdj said:


> Great progress!


thanks mate


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

m_momo1 said:


> sorry to steal your post, but what can you do in dubai? you going for a holiday?


Yeah go every year mate have done for years, great place


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> cheers mate,
> 
> great will do, what exercises would you suggest for chest and shoulders?


Chest; dips, decline bench, incline bench or incline dumbells mat

shoulders; barbell presses, upright rows (grip 20" apart and raise til tension on side delts) - lateral raises ( i use a machine so I can't cheat)


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Chest; dips, decline bench, incline bench or incline dumbells mat
> 
> shoulders; barbell presses, upright rows (grip 20" apart and raise til tension on side delts) - lateral raises ( i use a machine so I can't cheat)


Will give em a try cheers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

great progress mate. Some say you can't lose fat and gain muscle, but you definitely have. Keep going mate.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> great progress mate. Some say you can't lose fat and gain muscle, but you definitely have. Keep going mate.


Cheers for the comments mate

My current weight is 13.3 st which means I have lost about 10 pounds in my 3 months trainning.

I will try to gain weight once I have leaned out to where I am happy, visable abs would be nice!! ( a long way to go yet I know lol)

I have recently added more cardio and all so more freeweights to my workout in the hope I won't just lose weight and look skinny but start to gain a lil muscle whilst keep my bodyfat to a minum, does the sound right to you guys or i'm I goin about this the wrong way??

Please guys all input appreciated

Cheers Austin


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

i live in dubai and its already 35*c today good luck in august, im getting out of here


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> i live in dubai and its already 35*c today good luck in august, im getting out of here


Yeah it's usally about 45*c in july/august but there's no sweat like it !! Lol. Out of curiosity what part do you live? I know the place very well.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Great transformation mate, got a holiday coming up also (10 weeks left to shift the fat)

Whats your diet like at the moment?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Great transformation mate, got a holiday coming up also (10 weeks left to shift the fat)
> 
> Whats your diet like at the moment?


Cheers mate

I'll be totally honest not as clean as it could be but low very carbs. I train everyday cardio and free weights so I'm a little naughty now and then, ahhhh well it could be a lot worse that's for sure.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

quick pic



the missus took this (cant tell if its crap or shes trying to do a moody shot) either way i liked it i thought balls to it im gonna post it


----------



## CrazeUK (May 17, 2010)

Just read through this thread mate, impressive, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## stokey-leroy (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking progress mate - well done!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking good man! Good progress!


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers guys, i really wanna get my diet buttoned down now, any tips ?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

Great progress well done


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Right guys Monday is the dawn of a new day and time to take things serious as regards my diet I have looked around (on the web and searched the forum) and as we speak in writing up my new diet so if anyone has any major do's and don'ts plzzz let me know.

Oh and it's a "cutting" style diet ( well that's the plan anyways! Lol)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Right guys Monday is the dawn of a new day and time to take things serious as regards my diet I have looked around (on the web and searched the forum) and as we speak in writing up my new diet so if anyone has any major do's and don'ts plzzz let me know.
> 
> Oh and it's a "cutting" style diet ( well that's the plan anyways! Lol)


Good multi vit x 2 a day.

5-6 smallmeals

Protein the base of each meal

I eat 500kcals under my maintenance plus 45mins cardio EVERY day.

As you count down to going, id increase cardio until you are doing 2 - 1hour sessions the last week

ie; 45mins next week, 1 hour a day week after, 1hour 15mins (split) etc etc

Try and keep carbs to 30-40g for the 1st 3 meals or so, then maybe switch to protein/fat meals.

Tbh, there is so much that works, fasting diets, keto diets, all work, you can do the traditional contest style,40/40/20 split, its upto you mate, see how you react to different things.

But diet is a massive part in how you look, massive.

Far from an expert, just highlighting bits that have worked for me personally.

Get your base maintenace cals worked out and take it from there.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Good advice Jim78, I do pretty much the same and it does work. (although I don't do cardio every day, every other day seems ok for me).


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Good multi vit x 2 a day.
> 
> 5-6 smallmeals
> 
> ...


Cheers mate having a good read as we speak. Will date with my diet plan as soon as I have finished it .


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

adsdj said:


> Good advice Jim78, I do pretty much the same and it does work. (although I don't do cardio every day, every other day seems ok for me).


Cheers for the input mate


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys quick update

I have really being trying to throw a bit more time into my free weights the last 2 weeks

also fasted cardio as usally but on your advice guys adding a little more every week

quick pic update sorry for the towel shot lol!:laugh:



Still have a lil belly which is doin my head in but I'll get there

Can,t believe i have been trainning this for 3.5 months the time just flies!!

( I get bored very easily!)

Cheers chaps


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Great progress! Time flies when you're having fun (or is fun a bit strong?!) How much fasted cardio have you been doing and for how long each sesh?


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

adsdj said:


> Great progress! Time flies when you're having fun (or is fun a bit strong?!) How much fasted cardio have you been doing and for how long each sesh?


Cheers, Lol fun maybe a tad strong, if it wasn't for eca I wouldn't have got this far! I do 30 mins every morning, EVERY DAY, an then 30 mins of free weights. I have been up'in those times by 5 mins every other day.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

right guys im back! I dont know if any of u remember me but i used to live on this forum.

Im clearly no bodybuilder an deffo no expert but with some help from the members on here prevuosly i really got a lot fitter an healthy 

Im not gonna lie The last few months have been hell!

I have been through a messed up divorce (the wife was having an affair for 9 moths before i found out)

and kinda sank into a real bad depression but f.ck all that im on the mend an getting back on the horse

Its safe to say i have put on a few pounds too, eating an drinking whatever i could 

so below is a pic of me 20 minutes ago

If im honest i contemplated creating a new profile but i thought no this is me an this is life so f.ck it here goes


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

p.s guys where in your opinions should I start......... serious cardio first?

Really any help would be appreciated


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

austin84 said:


> right guys im back! I dont know if any of u remember me but i used to live on this forum.
> 
> Im clearly no bodybuilder an deffo no expert but with some help from the members on here prevuosly i really got a lot fitter an healthy
> 
> ...


I don't think you look as bad as you're making out. Why don't you lean bulk with some cardio in the week whilst following a push pull legs routine


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

cheers mate really gonna go for it now doin my research on lean bulk now


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

So here I go guys two weeks in an feeling healthy got my morning cardio don't pat again and diet has changed for the better. oh and heres an update pic



once again if anyone has any feedback or info that may be useful please let me know Thanks


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

austin84 said:


> So here I go guys two weeks in an feeling healthy got my morning cardio don't pat again and diet has changed for the better. oh and heres an update pic
> 
> View attachment 102776
> 
> ...


Huge difference. How much have you lost? Be interesting to see your new routine and diet


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Just read through the whole thread, youve done it once mate so you'll smash it again. Look how much progress you've made already! There is a huge difference there!


----------

